# Office 365 >  >  Everytime Excel starts with Safe mode

## Dacota

Hi Everyone..
I am using Office 2013.. 
whenever I open any Excel file from explorer.. or click from desktop or programm menu..
it shows at the top of the bar as (safe Mode)..
am i loosing some of the feature.. i mean.. which features are not available in safe mode of excel.. and how can i get off this from title bar.

any help is appreciated..

----------

